# An old sawmill/equipment in the mountains of Pennsylvania



## Thechap (Aug 28, 2009)

While driving through the mountain in Mifflin County Pa. this is what I came across!!!












































Hope you liked the photos.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Aug 28, 2009)

very cool, whats the nearest town?


----------



## fredmc (Aug 28, 2009)

There is lotsa stuff like that around here. This part of Pennsylvania is hilly like W.V..
It wasn't always feasable to truck logs to a big mill. Lots of portable mills, old logging roads and sawdust piles in some of the most remote valleys.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## fredmc (Aug 28, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> very cool, whats the nearest town?



Lewistown is the largest community in the entire county. Find the center of the state and you'll see it.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Aug 28, 2009)

know the area well, spent a great deal of time in the local streams there.


----------



## fredmc (Aug 28, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> know the area well, spent a great deal of time in the local streams there.



Honey creek, penns creek, little juniata, kish creek, jack's creek, spruce creek and dry creek all limers and real close


----------



## Thechap (Aug 28, 2009)

The closet town is Newton Hamilton, about six miles away. I have property along the Juniata River where we love to go and get away. I just love old sawmill stuff. The mill itself was made by Frick Company located in Waynesboro, Pa. I met the owner of the mill who purchased it originally and is almost 85 years old. I spoke with him the day I was there and he said everything runs fine. Here is a picture of him. He was a very pleasant man and we spoke for almost two hours.


----------



## excess650 (Aug 28, 2009)

Newton Hamilton is pretty close to Mount Union. What is really surprising is how clean everything looks.

My own portable bandmill is now in Perry County near Shermansdale, and within sight of another circle mill. It hasn't been used in at least 10 years, and the owner, now 75, said that his grandfather bought it used in the 30s, or that is my recollection.


----------



## fredmc (Aug 28, 2009)

excess650 said:


> Newton Hamilton is pretty close to Mount Union. What is really surprising is how clean everything looks.
> 
> My own portable bandmill is now in Perry County near Shermansdale, and within sight of another circle mill. It hasn't been used in at least 10 years, and the owner, now 75, said that his grandfather bought it used in the 30s, or that is my recollection.



My FIL was born and raised in Newton. His parents were the owners of the store at the corner of the bridge. Good Walleye fishing from the blind camp up to the aughwhick in the winter.


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Aug 28, 2009)

inever realized so many of you guys lived around the area...


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Aug 28, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Honey creek, penns creek, little juniata, kish creek, jack's creek, spruce creek and dry creek all limers and real close



I've fished all over north America and I LOVE Penns creek one of the top streams in the country. I have not been there in quite awhile though.


----------



## fredmc (Aug 28, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> I've fished all over north America and I LOVE Penns creek one of the top streams in the country. I have not been there in quite awhile though.



We are quite "blessed" with excellent fishing in the area.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 28, 2009)

I was thinkin'; That's some pretty cool stuff, but snoopin' around like that could get a fella shot around here. Then around post 7 I saw the picture of the owner. Whew, had me worried for ya there for a minute. 

Andy


----------



## Dr. Doom (Aug 30, 2009)

There are a bunch of central PAers here. Get into the north and western Perry County areas you will see a bunch of old mills, most are probably amish ran. I like getting the old guys talking about logging in their days, always interesting. Our mill is set up outside New Bloomfield.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Sep 2, 2009)

excess650 said:


> Newton Hamilton is pretty close to Mount Union. What is really surprising is how clean everything looks.
> 
> My own portable bandmill is now in Perry County near Shermansdale, and within sight of another circle mill. It hasn't been used in at least 10 years, and the owner, now 75, said that his grandfather bought it used in the 30s, or that is my recollection.


 The owner still takes good care of the mill, no rust.

My wife is from Milton, Pa, her parents are in their 90s & still going strong.
I believe he has spent a lifetime on the Borough council & the Red Cross chapter.


----------

